# Show us your TONGUE!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think Cosy could lick her eyebrows if she had any 

[attachment=51914:TongueGirl.jpg]


Let's see some more tongues!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Here you go Auntie Brit...

I hope it doesn't hit anyone in the face....seems to go on for miles LOL

[attachment=51915:IMG_2048.JPG]

p.s. even Cosy's tongue is cute LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 3 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771079


> Here you go Auntie Brit...
> 
> I hope it doesn't hit anyone in the face....seems to go on for miles LOL
> 
> ...



I don't know about cute but it sure wraps around her nose! LOL

Oh, now see, Mia's tongue goes down and then makes a little ladle...

Maybe the longer the tongue the more water they drink?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, here you go. Coco is messy, but she was relaxing here. :biggrin:









Even Cosy's tongue is adorable, Brit. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ May 3 2009, 01:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771083


> Okay, here you go. Coco is messy, but she was relaxing here. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awwww...I think Coco has the same tongue as Cosy. It's a nose cover! LOL


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Heres one of Diamond!










Cosy does have a cute little tounge


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's some of Gigi's tongue pics, she always loves to show a lil' tongue!:




































Today(or technically yesterday) she met two clowns, and she stuck her tongue out at them! :w00t: 









Sorry for so many lol


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awhh bless your little sweetheart. 
she wanted to clean her face all by herself, sothat mommy does not to have so much work!!!

precious! :wub: *


<span style="font-family:Verdana">*here's a tongue shot from friday...heini had just enjoyed a piece of dried chicken breast he had gotten from his auntie ville.
[attachment=51916:heini_061_resize.jpg]

this one looks kind of scary :shocked: 
[attachment=51917:heini_065_resize.jpg]*</span>


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to say that I even love the Cosy with a nose cover! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 3 2009, 03:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771099


> Oh, and I forgot to say that I even love the Cosy with a nose cover! :wub: :wub:[/B]



Wow! Gigi and Heini both have a curly Q tongue! Now that takes some doing! LOL

It's storming here and Cosy is showing tongue and panting and shaking like a leaf.
No rest for the weary tonight.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay all you special babies showing your tongue....I put us all together....xoxoxoxo

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's Catcher ....

[attachment=51918:Catcher_yawning_4.jpg]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

these are all great...i love the one with the clowns (and I don't even like clowns...the wonder of a maltese, they can make me like clowns). :goof:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

[attachment=51919:JODI_cak...2008_089.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's my Zoe girl's tongue. Very lady-like, don't you think? :wub: 

[attachment=51921:ZoeVsHeini.jpg]

She had just eaten a tasty treat if you couldn't have guessed. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

What adorable babies!!!!!

They've been added  

Anymore? 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 3 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771167


> What adorable babies!!!!!
> 
> They've been added
> 
> ...


Oh, that's a great slideshow!! Thanks for doing it, Christine!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 3 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771168


> [/B]



Your beautiful baby is added ...and plenty more room for more.

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Brit, OMG, *Cosy *is too cute!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 


LOL!! *Hein*i has so much personality!!

Everyone's "tongue" pics are soooo great!!!! :wub: :wub: 


QUOTE (Coco @ May 3 2009, 02:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771083


> Okay, here you go. Coco is messy, but she was relaxing here. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww....shes a cuddle buggie!!! :wub: 



QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 3 2009, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771134


> Here's Catcher ....
> 
> [attachment=51918:Catcher_yawning_4.jpg][/B]


Aww..Catcher!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is Mia! :wub: 









One more!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 3 2009, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771175


> Here is Mia! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886
Beautiful Mia Added


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here are some oldies of parker
<a href="http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/image/33927318/medium.jpg" target="_blank">
</a>

















little petula when i first got her







<a href="http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/image/100388636/medium.jpg%5b/img%5d" target="_blank">
</a>and some favs of pixel

















and aparently pax never leaves her tongue out!

i know im slacking on the pics....hopefully soon i can get some new ones


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ May 3 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771199


> here are some oldies of parker
> <a href="http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/image/33927318/medium.jpg" target="_blank">
> </a>
> 
> ...



The adorable P's have been added 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww everyone's tongue pics are so cute :wub: 

here are some of my paddy monster 

[attachment=51926:n5161975...503_5946.jpg]

[attachment=51927:n5161975...985_2663.jpg]

[attachment=51928:n5161975...450_7919.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ May 3 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771207


> aww everyone's tongue pics are so cute :wub:
> 
> here are some of my paddy monster
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwww Precious Paddy added

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's Sweetness!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (maggieh @ May 3 2009, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771217


> Here's Sweetness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww your sweet babies have been added :wub: 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I :heart: everyone's tongues!!! They are all so cute!!! :wub: :wub: This thread is a serious cuteness overload!!! :wub: :wub: 

Here are some tongue shots of my two...Maggie doesn't show was much tongue apparently as Abbie.  
Abbie:








puppy shot









Christmas morning









Abbie 1st Bday

Maggie:








They night we brought Maggie home









As a puppy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness I love the one of Paddy! He looks like one of the Three Tenors.

Ladies and Gentlemen, introducing Paddington. The newest member of The FOUR Tenors!

[attachment=51932:FourTenors1.jpg]

And I love this one too...I'm strangely drawn to it. Can't figure out why? :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 3 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771153


> Here's my Zoe girl's tongue. Very lady-like, don't you think? :wub:
> 
> [attachment=51921:ZoeVsHeini.jpg]
> 
> She had just eaten a tasty treat if you couldn't have guessed. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]




Wow! That's a side wrap around! Very talented !!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

ROTFL!!! Jaimie, loved the Pixel one...a smile and a raspberry all in one!

LOL, I love that one, too, Crystal!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! This is priceless!! Great job, Crystal!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^LOL!!! I AGREE!!! Paddy is sooooooo CUTE!!! OMG, i just want to cuddle him like crazy!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's Toy (the neglected one) letting me know she's done posing. ROTFL

[attachment=51934:toytongue.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 3 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771257


> Here's Toy (the neglected one) letting me know she's done posing. ROTFL
> 
> [attachment=51934:toytongue.jpg][/B]


Awww...Is Toy channeling her 'inner Garbo'? :tender:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Christine, thanks for making that slide show of all our babies. Very cute!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a crazy one of London on her 1st Birthday (she looks like she's insane!)









And here is Miss London as a puppy...









We don't have many tongue pictures!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (HEINI @ May 3 2009, 03:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771098


> *awhh bless your little sweetheart.
> she wanted to clean her face all by herself, sothat mommy does not to have so much work!!!
> 
> precious! :wub: *
> ...



Wow! Those are REALLY great tongue shots! :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh...what great pics!!!

Okay....here's what we have so far.....let me know if I forgot anyone (and sorry if I did .....

I changed the song....LOL...the other one was starting to get to me...  


http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ahhhhhhh :smheat: :shocked: cuteness OVERLOAD!!

so many sweet baby-tongues sticking out.
wonderful thread!!!

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 3 2009, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771167


> What adorable babies!!!!!
> 
> They've been added
> 
> ...



That is so darn cute! Thank you! I love the music, too! Thank you!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The music is perfect! Hahaha!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is an "Oldie but a Goodie" of Puttipie. I love everyone's pics and the slideshow...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 3 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771308


> Here is an "Oldie but a Goodie" of Puttipie. I love everyone's pics and the slideshow...[/B]



The beautiful Puttipie added :wub: 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter loves to show his tongue too....


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 3 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771231


> Oh my goodness I love the one of Paddy! He looks like one of the Three Tenors.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, introducing Paddington. The newest member of The FOUR Tenors!
> 
> [attachment=51932:FourTenors1.jpg][/B]



bwahhaha.... i love it! paddy says thank you

(but if you heard his "singing", you might disagree  )

everyone's babies are sooo cute :wub: ! i'm loving this thread


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 3 2009, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771316


> Hunter loves to show his tongue too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adorable Hunter added 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Two more tongues lol
[attachment=51939:TOTOTUFFY_TONGUE.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ May 3 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771329


> Two more tongues lol
> [attachment=51939:TOTOTUFFY_TONGUE.jpg][/B]



awwww your cute babies are added :wub: 


http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the slide show!!!!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww I loved the slideshow!! But in the description box, Gigi's photos are misnumbered(if that's a word lol) her pictures are #3, #7, and #9


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 3 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771341


> Awwww I loved the slideshow!! But in the description box, Gigi's photos are misnumbered(if that's a word lol) her pictures are #3, #7, and #9 [/B]



Awww sweetheart...I'm sorry....I put them all together now...let me know if it came out okay :grouphug: 


http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL...this is becoming such a fun thread. Ok, can't leave my little man out.

[attachment=51940:HappyDogglesJett.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 3 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771343


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 3 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771341





> Awwww I loved the slideshow!! But in the description box, Gigi's photos are misnumbered(if that's a word lol) her pictures are #3, #7, and #9 [/B]



Awww sweetheart...I'm sorry....I put them all together now...let me know if it came out okay :grouphug: 


http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886
[/B][/QUOTE]

Perfect! You're the best! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 3 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771344


> LOL...this is becoming such a fun thread. Ok, can't leave my little man out.
> 
> [attachment=51940:HappyDogglesJett.jpg][/B]



Oh Dear Heavens he is sooooo cute....and yup...can't leave him out 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 3 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771344


> LOL...this is becoming such a fun thread. Ok, can't leave my little man out.
> 
> [attachment=51940:HappyDogglesJett.jpg][/B]




I love this pic so much! LOL! Those shades are too darn cute! What a great shot!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry poor Paddy...I had cut his beautiful face off 

I fixed it now...gosh he is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 3 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771344


> LOL...this is becoming such a fun thread. Ok, can't leave my little man out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eeek this is the cutest pic! i love those shades, and what a great shot you captured! you can see his personality :wub: 

thanks for doing the slideshow, christine! it's so much fun to watch :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

hey allheart, thanks for doing the slide show....what a nice job !!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Christine - thank you so much for putting together the slideshow! It's awesome!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (maggieh @ May 3 2009, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771385


> Christine - thank you so much for putting together the slideshow! It's awesome![/B]



awww it was my pleasure!!! All your babies, tongues and all....are just soooooooooo adorable.
Thanks it really was so much fun.

and there's plenty of room for more


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a cute bunch of little tongues. I'm late,it's been a rough weekend. Glad I can finally use some of these blooper tongue photos. Awesome slideshow Christine. :aktion033: Here's Boo

[attachment=51941:tongue_Boo.jpg]

[attachment=51942:tongue_Boo_2.jpg]

[attachment=51943:tongue_Boo_3.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah says" Don't leave me out.I have a tongue too."[attachment=51947:hannah_make_face.gif]

[attachment=51944:tongue_Hannah_1.jpg]

[attachment=51945:tongue_Hannah_2.jpg]

[attachment=51946:tongue_Hannah_3.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 3 2009, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771408


> What a cute bunch of little tongues. I'm late,it's been a rough weekend. Glad I can finally use some of these blooper tongue photos. Awesome slideshow Christine. :aktion033: Here's Boo
> 
> [attachment=51941:tongue_Boo.jpg]
> 
> ...



What a beautiful baby!!!!!! And is now with all the other boooootiful ones :wub: 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh what great pictures. Beautiful babies with beautiful tongues. Here is Dixie. I never realized how often her tongue is out. Sorry for so many. [attachment=51953:What_Dix...IMGP1365.jpg] [attachment=51955ixie_st...IMGP1897.jpg]
[attachment=51954:Happy_Di...IMGP1811.jpg] [attachment=51956ixie_in...IMGP1937.jpg]
[attachment=51957ixie_Ch...IMGP2406.jpg] [attachment=51958ixie_Li...IMGP2140.jpg] [attachment=51959ixie._Y...IMGP2506.JPG]

Thanks for starting this thread Brit. Cosy's picture is adorable and so is her tongue. I hope the storm is over.
Christine you are doing a great job with the slideshow. :two thumbs up: :ThankYou: I don't know how you are keeping up!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The slide show is adorable!!! :wub: Thanks for putting it together, Christine!!!  You are the sweetest!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She's adorable! I absolutely love your siggie pic!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 3 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771458


> Oh my gosh what great pictures. Beautiful babies with beautiful tongues. Here is Dixie. I never realized how often her tongue is out. Sorry for so many. [attachment=51953:What_Dix...IMGP1365.jpg] [attachment=51955ixie_st...IMGP1897.jpg]
> [attachment=51954:Happy_Di...IMGP1811.jpg] [attachment=51956ixie_in...IMGP1937.jpg]
> [attachment=51957ixie_Ch...IMGP2406.jpg] [attachment=51958ixie_Li...IMGP2140.jpg] [attachment=51959ixie._Y...IMGP2506.JPG]
> 
> ...



Sweet Beautiful Dixie has been added 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's one of the girls and their tounges... Kinda late but better late than never... 

[attachment=51972:Girls_tounges.JPG]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ May 4 2009, 12:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771527


> Here's one of the girls and their tounges... Kinda late but better late than never...
> 
> [attachment=51972:Girls_tounges.JPG][/B]


Never to late  The girls have been added 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's my smiling Crisse, and her fake brother Bono!
xoxoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG is that Crisse a hoot or what!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 4 2009, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771536


> Here's my smiling Crisse, and her fake brother Bono!
> xoxoxo[/B]



Awwww both babies have been added :wub: :wub: 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO ~ This is a cute thread. Although Cosy looks adorable no matter what, mine don't ~ LOL

Here's Joplin, I will soooo post one of LBB, which is not very flatering, but need to dig it up, you'll laugh.

So here's Jops, lickin' her chops:

[attachment=51978:Joplinli...ops_copy.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 4 2009, 01:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771546


> LMAO ~ This is a cute thread. Although Cosy looks adorable no matter what, mine don't ~ LOL
> 
> Here's Joplin, I will soooo post one of LBB, which is not very flatering, but need to dig it up, you'll laugh.
> 
> ...


Deb - Joplin is sooooooooo cute....and she's now among the lickers 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 4 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771546


> LMAO ~ This is a cute thread. Although Cosy looks adorable no matter what, mine don't ~ LOL
> 
> Here's Joplin, I will soooo post one of LBB, which is not very flatering, but need to dig it up, you'll laugh.
> 
> ...


That's a fancy licker Jops has too! LOL! So many tongues and so little snacks. LOL

What a fun thread this turned out to be!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 4 2009, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771548


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 4 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771546





> LMAO ~ This is a cute thread. Although Cosy looks adorable no matter what, mine don't ~ LOL
> 
> Here's Joplin, I will soooo post one of LBB, which is not very flatering, but need to dig it up, you'll laugh.
> 
> ...


That's a fancy licker Jops has too! LOL! So many tongues and so little snacks. LOL

What a fun thread this turned out to be!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Brit thanks so much for thinking of it... :wub: That Cosy sure is an inspiration :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great idea, here's a couple of pictures of Riley and one of Noelle. I can't seem to find any of Chloe sticking out her tongue. :shocked: 



Riley




















Noelle


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 4 2009, 04:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771558


> Great idea, here's a couple of pictures of Riley and one of Noelle. I can't seem to find any of Chloe sticking out her tongue. :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I promise to add these tonight....I'm not able to get photobucket at work ...but I promise first thing tonight xoxoxox


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

[attachment=51982:Tongue_Chase.jpg]

Chasie likes to lick!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tongues? You want tongues? We got tongues for ya.....

We've got Ava's tiny sweet one
[attachment=51983:Ava__s_tiny_tongue.jpg]


Ava licking her nose....again
[attachment=51984:Ava__s_tongue.jpg]


Then there's the giant of them all!!!!!
[attachment=51985:Longest_...gue_3_rs.jpg]


....oh, I mean two giant tongues!
[attachment=51986:A_A_Tongues_rs.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ May 4 2009, 07:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771585


> [attachment=51982:Tongue_Chase.jpg]
> 
> Chasie likes to lick![/B]



Sweet Chasie added 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


***Riley and Noelle to be added later today*** (feel so bad...but they will be added)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 3 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771414


> Hannah says" Don't leave me out.I have a tongue too."[attachment=51947:hannah_make_face.gif]
> 
> [attachment=51944:tongue_Hannah_1.jpg]
> 
> ...


Sue, you're kids sure have cute tongues! LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm working on the new additions....sorry for the delay 

(hugs)


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

This is such a great thread - thanks for starting it!

Here's Chloe at the vet...."Open up and say AHHHHHHHHH!"










Please add me too!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I was able to add the gorgeous A Team.....( Pat, double check me that I did it okay  (hugs)....

Riley, Noelle & Chloe....You are at the top of my list to add when I get home and can access photobucket...I am so sorry it is delayed .

If I forgot anyone...let me know...okay 

I have to tell you...ALL of your babies are incredible!!!! Hubby had a blast looking at the slide show...

Hugs to all of them...they sure are special...just like their Mommies...(and Daddies too)


http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooh what an adorable thread. I loved it. 

Here are some of my little guy:



















I love this one of Sammy :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (NDTH @ May 4 2009, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771607


> Ooh what an adorable thread. I loved it.
> 
> Here are some of my little guy:
> 
> ...


I love that one of Sammy on his side too. The second picture looks like he's going to communion at church! :smrofl: Maybe he wanted a treat.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 4 2009, 06:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771588


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 3 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771414





> Hannah says" Don't leave me out.I have a tongue too."[attachment=51947:hannah_make_face.gif]
> 
> [attachment=51944:tongue_Hannah_1.jpg]
> 
> ...


Sue, you're kids sure have cute tongues! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Pat, Boo's jealous though,he wants a giant Archie tongue


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 3 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771078


> I think Cosy could lick her eyebrows if she had any
> 
> [attachment=51914:TongueGirl.jpg]
> 
> ...



OMG! What a great tongue shot. I could never beat that gem.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all you tongue lovers  

Please know, I will be cleaning up the slide show (as I left some out ), and also adding those who haven't been added yet...

And please feel free to add your babies...and watch over me, and make sure I don't leave any baby out.

Hugs to all.......


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Christine,
I found one of Darla and one of Fallon. Maybe you can add them with Crisse and Bono? The video is so adorable!
xoxox


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 4 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771714


> Christine,
> I found one of Darla and one of Fallon. Maybe you can add them with Crisse and Bono? The video is so adorable!
> xoxox[/B]


Absolutely.....send them through...have them of my to do list  :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't have any recent tongue pics of Miss Daisy here at the work computer at headquarters BUT I do have some cute baby puppy ones. :wub: I can not get over how itty she is in these. :wub: 

[attachment=52000:yummy_treat.jpg]
[attachment=52001:bath_2.jpg]
[attachment=52002:daisy_bath.jpg]
[attachment=52003Aisy_treat.jpg]

Where did time go. :bysmilie: She has grown up to be such a teenager.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ May 4 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771726


> I don't have any recent tongue pics of Miss Daisy here at the work computer at headquarters BUT I do have some cute baby puppy ones. :wub: I can not get over how itty she is in these. :wub:
> 
> [attachment=52000:yummy_treat.jpg]
> [attachment=52001:bath_2.jpg]
> ...



Oh Debbie, I could just cry....I missed this time with Daisy...I wasn't on when you first got her...my gosh...so precious. 
Miss Daisy is on my list as well and if you want to add ones when she was older...just say the word.
I love you Ms. Daisy :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*LOL, some of those make me laugh to tears. FABULOUS PICTURES!!!!
thank you for sharing them.*
*
I looked trough my pics and found a few too. 

baby heini
[attachment=52008:heini_28.jpg]

little boy
[attachment=52005:59.jpg]
[attachment=52009:heini_.baeh.jpg.JPG]


teeny sweetie
[attachment=52004:4.JPG]
[attachment=52006:brocken08__1064.jpg]


happy boy making funny faces
[attachment=52011:schnupp_189.jpg]

:wub: 
[attachment=52007:heini_105.jpg]

and at last: heini yesterday
[attachment=52010:hot_resize.jpg]

*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ May 4 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771734


> *LOL, some of those make me laugh to tears. FABULOUS PICTURES!!!!
> thank you for sharing them.*
> *
> I looked trough my pics and found a few too.
> ...


I am sooooooooooooooooooooo fainting from the cuteness....how is that possible...that Heini outcutes himself...???? Just love him. My gosh...so adorable from day one..... :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I have a huge album of Shoni and you would think he has no tongue! The only picture I have of his tongue is one the breeder sent me when he was about 8 wks. old. I call it Alligator Mouth.  

[attachment=52012:0708090008.JPG]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ May 4 2009, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771737


> I have a huge album of Shoni and you would think he has no tongue! The only picture I have of his tongue is one the breeder sent me when he was about 8 wks. old. I call it Alligator Mouth.
> 
> [attachment=52012:0708090008.JPG][/B]



Adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Was able to add sweet Shoni

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 4 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771716


> QUOTE (KAG @ May 4 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771714





> Christine,
> I found one of Darla and one of Fallon. Maybe you can add them with Crisse and Bono? The video is so adorable!
> xoxox[/B]


Absolutely.....send them through...have them of my to do list  :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's Lacie giving some Tongue. It might not being come straight at ya -- but it's really working hard!!!










And Tilly -- using hers too.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh this is a great fun thread, I have a couple of Scooby and Koko...

The one of Scooby is from way back in 2007 when he was a sick boy, he was out sunning himself.
[attachment=52035:May_18th_07_005.jpg]

Of course Koko is one for the long tongue contest too, I think he wins this one with daddy :biggrin: 
[attachment=52034:Koko__s_...g_tongue.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone...didn't forget you...be back shortly. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay SM Family....here are your babies...Plllllllllease don't hesitate to let me know if you want any changes...or if I forgot anyone....I am so sorry and please just let me know....

Guess what song I'll be singing to the babies tonight...

Only you...................... :blink: :blink: 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886

Love you all and your babies !!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

for Heini's mom....

oh these are really cute Heini pics....he's so sweet...and I have to ask about his snow suit....

I think this is just the snow suit I need for Jodi...do you have more photos of it ? or the brand name?

I think it is just what he needs to keep the snow away from his legs. Do you like it ? 
thanks, Brenda


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OHMIGOSH!! I love this thread!! I love all these precious babies and their cute little pink tongues! Thanks for starting this one Brit (and Cosy, for inspiring mommy with your cuteness)!

I found several tongue shots of the Ts. I would have made a couple of them a bit smaller, but I'm dog-sitting and don't have access to a photo editing program right now ...

Here ya go:

[attachment=52050:t_tongue.jpg] [attachment=52051:tachelsi_tongue_1.jpg]
[attachment=52052:tate_and_cherie.jpg] [attachment=52053:tater_yawn_tongue.jpg]
[attachment=52054:tatumn_tongue.jpg] [attachment=52055:tch_stic...ngue_out.jpg]
[attachment=52056:tch_tongue.jpg] [attachment=52057:tch_tongue_2.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ May 5 2009, 12:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771959


> OHMIGOSH!! I love this thread!! I love all these precious babies and their cute little pink tongues! Thanks for starting this one Brit (and Cosy, for inspiring mommy with your cuteness)!
> 
> I found several tongue shots of the Ts. I would have made a couple of them a bit smaller, but I'm dog-sitting and don't have access to a photo editing program right now ...
> 
> ...



Your adorable babies have been added :wub: :wub: 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I need to add my pics... ahhh! I'm at work.. i will post when i get to my home PC.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella's tongue shots are usually deleted but here's one from a while back.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

This is such a cute thread! All these pics are priceless! :wub: 

Here's a few tongue shots of my girls


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda at her best  


[attachment=52068:ctmpphpo4Wohb.jpg]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

here u go... Kodie as a baby...









and kelsie with her tongue all the way out... (dont mind her CRAZY hair... she was just running around)


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

EVERY time I log on to this thread, I can't get over all of these beautiful fluffs and their cute pink tongues  

Thank you for inspiring this fun, Cosy! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The new precious babies have been added

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886 :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, this thread is way too cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I just went through all 8 pages, constantly going, "AWWWWWW!!!"

I need to find my camera.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok right thread now....LOL


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Here are my girls...

Krystal...









Lexie...
[attachment=52205:LexKryNin2.22.09.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Your precious babies have been added :wub: 


http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is an old, scanned photo of Toby...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ May 8 2009, 02:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773534


> Here is an old, scanned photo of Toby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How cute.....Tody has been added :wub: 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

My camera is ready to die ... so, unfortunately, the picture is not too great.  I hope to find another picture tomorrow.

[attachment=52238:100_6607.JPG]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ May 8 2009, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773538


> My camera is ready to die ... so, unfortunately, the picture is not too great.  I hope to find another picture tomorrow.[/B]



Oh I love Snowball's picture....and your baby is added...if you want to change or add...just let me know 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Thank you, Christine! :smootch: The pictures of Snowball on your slide look MUCH better than on the thread! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Here are a couple of my babies tongues...

Murph




























As for Mill, I am struggling to find some of her right now...


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Finally I found one of Lizzie:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Anouk @ May 8 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773624


> Finally I found one of Lizzie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Lizzie has been added


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry I"m like a week late on this thread, but I have great tongue shots!!!

Emma


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! Who would have thought a tongue thread would be so popular! 
Here a tongue, there a tongue, everywhere a tonguey tongue. I'm sure
Christine will add you to the slide show.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww even we are too late for the slideshow, I just couldnt' resist adding our share of tongue licks!

And here's one more.....Benny!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

More adorable babies have been added. Please let me know if I missed your baby or babies.

Special note to Maggie - you still have an extra baby....Sure you don't have room for one more  (working on....)

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## marquee (Apr 17, 2008)

I bet you people CAN'T do this!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (marquee @ May 11 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774957


> I bet you people CAN'T do this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your sweet baby has been added. 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=108886


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Those are all great. Soooo cute. But the greatest tongue shot of all time ws posted by Dede of Chloe, the Precious Little Sausage, the first time De gave her a lick of peanut butter. 

Samsonsmom


----------

